# Rendered Speculation: B8 Audi RS 4 Sedan



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Render artist extraordinaire Theophilus Chin is at it again. PR shots of the facelifted Audi A4 are barely a week old and Chin has gone ahead and rendered an RS version already. High-res pics both front and rear are available after the jump below and are worth closer examination as Chin does what he's best known for, which is clean rendering and staying consistent with what is expected from the manufacturer.

From the looks of it, Theophilus Chin has simply taken RS 5 design cues and added them to the new A4 sedan. Given Audi's consistency in RS-car and S-car design cues suggests TheophilusChin may be very close indeed... save one detail.

There won't be a sedan.

Our own sources at Audi told us long ago when they revealed plans of the RS 5 before it was originally shown that there wasn't a business case for an RS 4 sedan. The theory then was that the the addition of a sedan to the RS 4 lineup for the B7 (no sedan in the B5 days) relied heavily upon North American business volume in order to make a case. It was believed then that the RS 5 coupe would be more desirable than a sedan and America threw its chips behind the coupe. We were told then that RS 4 would be Avant only this time around and we still believe that to be the case. 

Still, we love Chin's work and had to share. Also, it's not hard to imagine it here from an Avant, at least until Chin or another render artist takes a facelifted B8 Avant and changes it to RS spec.

Check out the rest of Chin's B8 facelift RS 4 work after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------



## alfa159q4 (May 14, 2009)

...frustrating if they don't make it! Merc and BMW both have coupe and sedan M3 & C class. Audi needs to match that if they want to continue to be a player in the US. 

Takes to long for Audi to make RS models too. Both BMW and Merc are much quicker with AMG and M models. Where is the RS6 for example to measure up with the new M5 and E63?? Bravo Mercedes for bringing the E63 wagon to the US!! I'm sure they feel the Audi heat!!

So - we want the RS4 both Avant and Sedan!!!!!


----------

